# OK, confess:



## Claire (May 22, 2011)

I'm just curious.  How many of you have place settings, china, silver, and even cook ware you haven't use in over a year.  In the case of silver and china, maybe a decade?  I'm just curious.


----------



## PattY1 (May 22, 2011)

I have never owned "Silverware" or "China". If my every day Fiesta-ware and no named flatware is not good enough for my family or friends, well then I guess my food and company isn't either. I am not pretentious.


----------



## msmofet (May 22, 2011)

I don't have silver. I do have a nice complete set of dishes including service pieces mom gave me. Not sure if it is "china" but it is packed away. I only used them once. I also now have a set of dishes with service pieces I got when I packed up moms place after she passed.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 22, 2011)

The reason we do not use them is the dishwasher.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2011)

I use a set of Noritake, Keltcraft - Ireland for everyday. 

I have a set of Portmeirion on display. 

Packed away and rarely used is a set of Syracuse china Old Ivory - Romance. 

Packed away and never used is a set of Wedgewood.

I keep waiting for one of the younger folks in the family to express an interest but, that just has not happened and I doubt that it will. These things have little monetary value but, they do have many memories of family get togethers over the years so I keep them.

I wonder how much closet space they have in a coffin


----------



## Selkie (May 22, 2011)

I have real silverware and china, and I use everything because it's there to be used. I don't know how long I have to live, so I want to have the pleasure of using my "good" things. Why would I NOT use them?... to be pretentious or use them strictly for the pleasure of someone else?... or simply to have something to pass on to my kids so they can pack them away or sell them?


----------



## medtran49 (May 22, 2011)

I have a full set of Noritake given to me by my mother, don't remember the design name but it's a basic white with platinum (at least that's what mother always said it was) crisscross webbing and banding trim at the edges.  It hasn't been used in years.   Too much of a PITA to get out of cupboard it is in.  Haven't used the crystal either except for the 2 champagne flutes we keep in with the other glasses.  Just laziness on my part about getting it out, as well as not wanting to have to wash and iron the placements and napkins if they are used, plus the fact that the dining room table has become a catch-all and is pretty much loaded most of the time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> I have a full set of Noritake given to me by my mother, don't remember the design name but it's a basic white with platinum (at least that's what mother always said it was) crisscross webbing and banding trim at the edges. It hasn't been used in years. Too much of a PITA to get out of cupboard it is in. Haven't used the crystal either except for the 2 champagne flutes we keep in with the other glasses. Just laziness on my part about getting it out, as well as not wanting to have to wash and iron the placements and napkins if they are used, plus the fact that the dining room table has become a catch-all and is pretty much loaded most of the time.


 

I have the one with the magnetic top also, what a mistake


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 22, 2011)

We have a set of silver serving utensils that I use on holidays but that is about it for silver.  As for dishes and china we have one set if real china and 6 sets of "good dishes" (Fiesta-ware, 2-Pfaltzgraph, Radko, and two others) plus assorted inherited dishes and partial sets) that I rotate out for the different holidays or special dinners. 

I love setting and decorating a dinner table so we have a lot of dishes.

I'd have to say the least used are the real china and the Star Trek Pfaltzgraph dishes.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2011)

I have 5 sets of dishes--one of which is Limoges china another which is Spode Christmas Tree china. I swap that out for the everyday "fall and winter" dishes around the 1st of December and pack it away after New Year's. I coveted the Spode for years. I rarely use the Limoges (because of the human dishwasher <g>), I also have 12-place settings of silver and various other pieces--including a grapefruit knife. I don't use mine every day, but I use it often enough.


----------



## medtran49 (May 22, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I also have 12-place settings of silver and various other pieces--including a grapefruit knife. I don't use mine every day, but I use it often enough.


 
Forgot about the silver, I have 12-piece place settings plus serving utensils, including the seafood fork, grapefruit spoon, and steak knives. Most gotten for me by mother, guess she thought I was going to be having some high-falutin dinners. We have 4 of the steak knives out that get used but that's about it. 



			
				Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I have the one with the magnetic top also, what a mistake


 
Well I'd have never bought that table if I knew that was a feature!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2011)

Yeah--I figure when I'm living on a limited pension, I can always hock the silver...since we don't have any children...


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 22, 2011)

No silver.  Some pretty etched goblets and antique plates, soup bowls, covered casseroles, and sherbet dishes on display in the china cabinet, never used.  A rather ratty assortment of plates in the cabinet that get used all the time.  

No fancy here, but hardly anybody complains about dinner!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 22, 2011)

I use all my dishes and flat ware.  Last Fall I inheirited my Mother-In-Law's silverware and Silver Tea set.  The Tea Set is on display, I might get around to polishing it at some point.  The Silverware is in it's box, waiting to go to my Step-Daughter.


----------



## msmofet (May 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> We have a set of silver serving utensils that I use on holidays but that is about it for silver. As for dishes and china we have one set if real china and 6 sets of "good dishes" (Fiesta-ware, 2-Pfaltzgraph, Radko, and two others) plus assorted inherited dishes and partial sets) that I rotate out for the different holidays or special dinners.
> 
> I love setting and decorating a dinner table so we have a lot of dishes.
> 
> I'd have to say the least used are the real china and the Star Trek Pfaltzgraph dishes.


I have several settings of Radko christmas tree and orament patterns for xmas. Plus several patters and serving bowls. I LOVE it. I need to fill in pieces.


----------



## GB (May 22, 2011)

We have a full set of china that we only used once. My grandparents got it for us and we invited them to dinner before the wedding so that we could use it. Grandma said we should not have used it before the wedding. We have not used it since.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 22, 2011)

The little brown eyed girl said 7 ...3 Fine China. We use it for Holidays and special occasions. Daily we eat off inexpensive stuff from Wally World... 2 Sets of Silver used for special occasions, and holidays. 3 sets of Crystal., but daily we drink out of stuff from Restaurant Supply..My favorite, that is never used, a set of 12 demitasse tea cups/saucers my daddy brought back from WWII...They were...."Made In Occupied Japan".


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2011)

I don't have any fancy dished or silverware, but I do have cheap Christmas dishes that I bring out off and on all year long. They are from Walgreens. The snowmen are so cute!  It is fun sometimes to serve ice cream in July in Christmas bowls!  Yes, if I had china I would use it. I am too practical not to.


----------



## justplainbill (May 22, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I use a set of Noritake, Keltcraft - Ireland for everyday.
> 
> I have a set of Portmeirion on display.
> 
> ...


With respect to monetary value you might find the site referenced below to be interesting.
Replacements, Ltd Discontinued and Active China Matching Service


----------



## taxlady (May 22, 2011)

I have a set of six little, vermeil (gold plated, sterling silver) teaspoons/mocha spoons (?) that I never use. It's not because I don't want to, but the opportunity never seems to present itself. My mommy gave them to me.

I don't think it's pretentious to like pretty things.

I have a second set of plates, etc. that only gets used at dinner parties. It's nothing special; it just has eight full settings 

I'm of two minds about using the "good stuff" for everyday. The more you use it, the more pieces get broken. We always use the crystal when we drink wine. I think wine tastes better out of crystal. But, out of a set of 12 glasses, I have 10 left. Out of another set of 12 glasses, I have 5 left (the ones I like better, so they get used more). I did buy some inexpensive, chunky crystal for everyday use. Out of 6 red wine glasses, 2 left and out of 6 white wine glasses, 2 left.

I like setting a pretty table on occasion. It's nice to have matching stuff for everyone.


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2011)

I've always been a collector and am a confessed "dishaholic."  We have at least 4 sets of dishes, 3 of which are complete services for 20.  That's because, in our will, those 3 are divided equally among 5 offspring, as is the silver flatware.

One set is a beautiful compilation of American, Dutch and English Blue Willow and, with it, there are full sets of Depression cobalt glassware.  There are also many other pieces of cobalt glass, such as bowls, dessert plates, sherbet dishes, etc.

Another set is Homer Laughlin's Virginia Rose, which is a lovely romantic pattern with a scalloped edge rimmed in silver.  I accompany that with pale green Depression glassware.

A third set is four of the five colors of Taylor, Smith & Taylor's Lu-Ray Pastels.  I didn't collect any of the Chatham Gray because I thought it a bit drab/depressing and, also, it's extremely difficult to find as not many pieces were made and, as a result, it's quite expensive.  I pair the Lu-Ray with clear pieces of Depression glass.

Our everyday dishware is a Corelle pattern called Summer Blush.

Each set of our china has full compliments of serving pieces.  The Lu-Ray even has several floral vases and a huge epergne, which I love.

As for silver, we have a service for 20, again to be given to the children, in Rogers Bros. pattern called Arbutus.  It's a very old pattern and discontinued but it looks so lovely with all the china, especially the Virginia Rose.

Many, many years ago my late husband's mother gave me all her silver serving pieces and tea and coffee service.  They are exquisite and we use them often.  In addition to those pieces we have cabinets full of trays, bowl, pitches, baskets, julep cups, pedestals, etc., many of which I have found at yard sales and thrift stores for pennies.  I just bought a beautiful Towle bud vase at a thrift store the other day for 50 cents.

One of the silver pieces I treasure is a lovely Victorian castor, which contains silver-capped cruets for vinegar and oil, salt and pepper, and mustard.  The large handle is a beautiful swan's head.  I bought it at a yard sale years ago for practically nothing.  It was so black with tarnish that I don't imagine the seller knew what it was.  It took me a long time to clean it up, but it's a showpiece now.

There's bunches of crystal glassware and stemware, as well as many sizes and shapes of plates and bowls in plain, unpatterned glass.

Also, when my late husband's mother gave up her house, she gave me all her Wedgewood china.  Beautiful pattern but it'd gotten beaten up a bit and there aren't many pieces in serviceable shape.  It, too, is discontinued but way TOO costly for me to consider adding to or replacing damaged pieces.  For now, I'll save it as a keepsake and hope that one of Buck's sons will want it as a remembrance of their grandmother.

Except for our everyday dishware, most of what we have and use is easily 100-years-old.  When the table is set with any of the sets, I am taken back to a gentler time and I try to imagine what was served and what was talked about around the table.

Yep, I said I was a dishaholic and I meant it, but all these beauties are old friends and, in many cases, aren't being produced any more.  Kinda like me.  There's only one of me and that's it and I'm still a bit serviceable.


----------



## roadfix (May 22, 2011)

When we furnished our dining room just over 20 years ago upon buying our house we 'decorated' our new china cabinet with a set of Noritake's and fine silver in the dining table drawers.  Of course, we've never, ever used them.  Oh yeah, we've sat at the dining table for nice holiday dinners on a few occasions over the years.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2011)

When I divorced, I did not get custody of the china or silver we got for wedding gifts and that was OK.

When my uncle died I took his china "just in case I ever needed it"  SO and I use Corelle.  She doesn't like the china so, guess what.  And that's OK by me.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 22, 2011)

Very  nice!  I bought a set of plain white dishes to augment the Radko.  I used to buy the Radko at Target but I don't think they carry it any more. 



msmofet said:


> I have several settings of Radko christmas tree and orament patterns for xmas. Plus several patters and serving bowls. I LOVE it. I need to fill in pieces.


----------



## PattY1 (May 22, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I don't think it's pretentious to like pretty things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never said that liking pretty things is pretentious. It was clear that what I ment was owning EXPENSIVE dishes and utensils is pretentious. 

IMHO I set a pretty table every day and I have matching stuff for everyone. I have 10 complete place settings of Fiesta ware in different colors, most of witch are either retired or discontinued.


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2011)

Even though I posted quite an extensive list, many of what we have were given to us and the remainder were purchased at yard sales, thrift stores, estate sales and auctions.  

As Glenn says, "I'm cheep, cheep."  He kids me, but I think I'm allergic to spending money.  Having said that, I've been very fortunate with my "quests" and have been able to ferret out awesome pieces, including furniture, for a mere fraction of what they are worth.

It's fun and, I suppose, a bit of a game to me, but when I happen upon a "find" at a bargain price, I'm energized.  Told ya I was a dishaholic.  It's my high.

The better high, though, is having the pleasure of setting a lovely table and sharing a meal, whether it's hot dogs or beef wellington, with my family and friends.

Buck and I always wanted to take a basket of good china, glassware and silverware to McDonald's and "set" our table there for our Big Macks.  We never got around to it but, as Judy Tenuta would say, "It could happen!"


----------



## msmofet (May 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Very nice! I bought a set of plain white dishes to augment the Radko. I used to buy the Radko at Target but I don't think they carry it any more.


 Thank you. I also got these at Target about 4 years ago.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2011)

I also do not want to give the idea that I have invested alot of money in my things.

I am constantly searching the flea markets and thrift shops in my area. Many of the things in my home came from various relatives, dead and alive. It is kind of a joke in my family when someone has an item to get rid of they all say in unison, maybe Bea would like it, and I do.

 I am thankful that so far it is just stuff and not baskets of kittens


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I also do not want to give the idea that I have invested alot of money in my things.
> 
> I am constantly searching the flea markets and thrift shops in my area. Many of the things in my home came from various relatives, dead and alive. It is kind of a joke in my family when someone has an item to get rid of they all say in unison, maybe Bea would like it, and I do.
> 
> I am thankful that so far it is just stuff and not baskets of kittens



Me, too, exactly.

And..."amen" to the baskets of kittens.


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2011)

I have a set of china and sterling that I never purchased!  My husband bought it for himself.  At the time, a set of crystal as well (I'm a klutz, believe me the latter is long gone).  When we first married (1983), we used it every day, just tossing it in the dishwasher.  We bought everyday stuff when I realized that forks and spoons were disappearing and cost $40 or so to replace.  No, no one was stealing them, I think it was the clean up crew (usually us) were scraping plates and dropping them (yes, copious amounts of wine were involved).  We took to counting the silver the morning after, and if a piece was missing, we went through the garbage.  Thank heaven for Replacements.com.  But it did inspire us to buy some less expensive flatware and plates!  

As for crystal, on some day in the future, I will never drink from anything else.  It just feels different.  I pretty much destroyed my husband's original crystal set, and we bought new when we moved here (10 years ago), but rarely use it.  I just love that sharp edge on the glasses.  I know he wouldn't care if I decided to use a good wine glass every day, but I'm so clumsy.  He wouldn't care if I broke them all.  It's not like they're bacarrat or something.


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2011)

Oh, BTW, expensive isn't the issue.  The issue is precious.  My husband having this stuff when we were dating told me that he valued the dining experience.  They weren't something to brag about; I'm not talking stuff to look at, and I'm not kidding when I said we used it all everyday and only bought less expensive stuff when we realized the value of some of it.  It wasn't family heirlooms or anything.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 22, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> [/COLOR] I have 10 complete place settings of Fiesta ware in different colors, most of witch are either retired or discontinued.



Just FYI, you do know that if you have original Fiestaware, depending on the color, you could be sitting on a goldmine.  The original pieces, from say 1935-1960 in mint condition are worth a lot of money.  

I was pricing cobalt blue a few years ago and was amazed at the some pieces were going for.


----------



## babetoo (May 22, 2011)

i have new set of everyday dishes. they are a walmart knock off of the expensive italian style stuff that is popular today. i love it and use everyday , dishwasher, micro and fridge. also have service for twelve pretty china, haven't used in about three years. since i stopped having thanksgiving at my house. i have service for twelve christmas dishes, knock off of spode christmas tree. when i managed a hallmark store we put them on sale and with my employee discount got for practically nothing. used for christmas dinner up til about five years ago. will give to one of my granddaughters when i die. 

i have many beautiful odds and ends from long gone family. use sometimes for serving or just decorations. no fancy silver. few crystal sets, wine glasses. i love to set the table for company, usually use the new ones. i have bought some serving dishes in other italian patterns.  that go with it. makes me feel i have treated my guests to something special

i make special food for them, why not set a pretty special table.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2011)

I don't feel anyone here is pretentious or has nose in the air. I find nothing wrong in what we choose to eat off of, the most importanat thing is enjoying a meal with dear ones and dear friends.Having something we each feel is beautiful and that we love is wonderful. I've been very lucky I have china, silver and crystal plus my grandmothers china which to me is something I love and makes me feel as if she is still with me. I enjoy using my special things although it took me years to allow anyone to help me with taking care of them.  I had my m-i-l break severl of my glasses and not check my garbage disposal so anytime she came To dinner I became a nervous wreck  My dad bought me silver salt and pepper shakers and a beautiful  silver butter keeper, a sugar and creamer as well,all because he enjoyed giving and pleasing me. All these things are ME!!! If I thought someone thought I was upitty  or acting as If I was better than they were I would be hurt and upset. I feel all of you have the right to love what you've been given or earned it lets us know about you and become part of you. Be proud of what you have and share it happily with us. I'll gladly share mine with anyone who is interested. Life has many ugly things about it, so hold close your treasures and enjoy them.
kadesma


----------



## PattY1 (May 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Just FYI, you do know that if you have original Fiestaware, depending on the color, you could be sitting on a goldmine.  The original pieces, from say 1935-1960 in mint condition are worth a lot of money.
> 
> I was pricing cobalt blue a few years ago and was amazed at the some pieces were going for.




My older pieces that are retired I bought on ebay. I didn't pay all that much and I am not sure how much they are really worth. But I use them every day. Sure they cost more then department store dishes, but they are not fine china that most people only use on special occasions. Yeah china is pretty, but only when it is empty. Once you put food on them it becomes a visual nightmare. I prefer solid color dishes that complement the visual of the food, not turn it into abstract art.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> My older pieces that are retired I bought on ebay. I didn't pay all that much and I am not sure how much they are really worth. But I use them every day. Sure they cost more then department store dishes, but they are not fine china that most people only use on special occasions. Yeah china is pretty, but only when it is empty. Once you put food on them it becomes a visual nightmare. I prefer solid color dishes that complement the visual of the food, not turn it into abstract art.


Patty I agree about how China looks when food is put on them. That is why I picked  white dishes with a silver ring when I use them whick is every Sunday they look lovely. Use of Silver and Crystal enhances that look. I have to admit I love the look.Paying a lot for anything is fine I suppose but not all of us can afford it.But taste is not all in our mouths it is what we are and it makes us special. Be you Patty that is what makes you YOU>!!!!
kades


----------



## Selkie (May 22, 2011)

kadesma said:


> ...I agree about how China looks when food is put  on them. That is why I picked  white dishes with a silver ring when I  use them whick is every Sunday they look lovely. Use of Silver and  Crystal enhances that look...



I agree. That's one of the reasons I went on ebay and won these classic  1960s United Air Lines dinner plates. They are old, but look  contemporary and will set off any food.


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 22, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Patty I agree about how China looks when food is put on them. That is why I picked  white dishes with a silver ring when I use them whick is every Sunday they look lovely. Use of Silver and Crystal enhances that look. I have to admit I love the look.Paying a lot for anything is fine I suppose but not all of us can afford it.But taste is not all in our mouths it is what we are and it makes us special. Be you Patty that is what makes you YOU>!!!!
> kades


I too picked white china because I like to start with an empty palette.  Mine is Royal Doulton Fusion Gold.  White with a gold rim.  Over the years I have added most available serving pieces.  I use Riedel Crystal as it adds greatly to the flavor of a given wine.  I have not yet gotten into silver, but do have a "dress" set of Stainless.

The Riedel gets used daily.  Mine is medium priced as Riedel goes.  I would not own china or glassware that I would be afraid of using.  The china gets used around once or twice a month, anytime I have guests.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2011)

Well, even though my mother has 7 complete sets of china (12 place settings)/earthenware/pottery (I guess Quimperware is pottery) and 3 sets of silver, when my grandmother died, I received her  silver (which always had to be counted before it could be back every Christmas and Thanksgiving). The irony was that the pattern was the same pattern as my maternal great-grandmother. My great-aunt divided the set between the two great-nieces in the family. When my cousin was killed in a car accident in Peru, my uncle gave me her half of the set, which is how I ended up with 1/2 a set that is monogramed, and 1/2 that is not. The Limoges china is another story--my parents and I were at an auction. There was a 12-place setting of Limoges that was up. It was a horrible day for an auction--cold, rainy...you get the picture. My father was on one side of the wagon, I was on the other. It wasn't until we got to $50 that we realized we were bidding against each other. I backed off and my dad got the set for me for $50. I have since picked up some other pieces that match at yard sales and a china replacement place. The Spode was my gift to me when I came back from being an exchange student in Germany. Since then, my family has bought me another 4 place settings, all kinds of serving pieces, the salt and pepper shakers, etc. I love it that these things have not only a history (well, the silver does), but also a family story. My brother and I don't know what we are going to do with the 7 sets of dishes and the 3 sets of silver...we both have enough of each (my brother has my great-aunt's sterling and dishes). I also have my great-grandmother's and great-aunt's Waterford. Which I dare not use <g>. And some lovely "punsch" cups from Norway. 

I make it a rule--if you want to help with dishes and you break one of these plates/glasses, you owe me two. That way, I always am the only one washing them <g>.


----------



## justplainbill (May 22, 2011)

Riedel seems to make some nice stuff.  Most of our Rosenthal is too delicate for daily use.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Riedel seems to make some nice stuff.  Most of our Rosenthal is too delicate for daily use.


You have Rosenthal? My pattern is not made any more but I love it so I'm planning to look and see ifI can find someone who sells old out of issue china. Mine has a silver rim Yours looks like?
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2011)

Selkie said:


> I agree. That's one of the reasons I went on ebay and won these classic  1960s United Air Lines dinner plates. They are old, but look  contemporary and will set off any food.


Selkie, love your dishes they are so attractive. I'd be glad to serve food from them. 
kades


----------



## Bigjim68 (May 22, 2011)

kadesma said:


> You have Rosenthal? My pattern is not made any more but I love it so I'm planning to look and see ifI can find someone who sells old out of issue china. Mine has a silver rim Yours looks like?
> kadesma


Try Replacements, Ltd in NC.  They have a lot of patterns in stock and available, new and used.  If you get on their list with your pattern, they will send you a list when they get what you want.


----------



## kadesma (May 22, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> Try Replacements, Ltd in NC.  They have a lot of patterns in stock and available, new and used.  If you get on their list with your pattern, they will send you a list when they get what you want.


Thank you so much. I'll look today.
kadesma


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2011)

That's where my mom (and I) have gotten our extra pieces. The store is a really cool place to visit if you are in the Raleigh area. It is a dog-friendly store.


----------



## jabbur (May 22, 2011)

I have a set of dishes that was my great grandmother's.  Another grandchild got the silver. It has been used twice!  The first time, DH cooked Thanksgiving dinner because I was working night shift at the hospital.  He served it on the good dishes for just the 2 of us.  Then I used it again when the whole family came to my house for the baptism of my first born (1984).  It's packed away right now but I hope to get it out one day and display it in the hutch from my grandmother's house.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 22, 2011)

Use it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 27, 2011)

I use all my dishes, no reason not to.  If I was afraid of breaking it, I wouldn't have bought breakable dishes.

I got two juice glasses from my Grandmother's things, I broke the second one last week...they are gone now, but I used them everyday that I had them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use all my dishes, no reason not to. If I was afraid of breaking it, I wouldn't have bought breakable dishes.
> 
> I got two juice glasses from my Grandmother's things, I broke the second one last week...they are gone now, but I used them everyday that I had them.


 

*"One day some people came to the master and asked 'How can you be happy in a world of such impermanence, where you cannot protect your loved ones from harm, illness and death?' The master held up a glass and said 'Someone gave me this glass, and I really like this glass. It holds my water admirably and it glistens in the sunlight. I touch it and it rings! One day the wind may blow it off the shelf, or my elbow may knock it from the table. I know this glass is already broken, so I enjoy it incredibly.'"* *~~Achaan Chah Subato, Thai meditation master*​


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for that Bea!  I've been searching for years on how to describe life...and death.


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2011)

Bigjim, I've use Replacements, Ltd for YEARS.  The crystal, china, and silver I got with my husband we used everyday, threw in the dishwasher w/o thinking.  The silver pieces started slowly disappearing, and I realized that we were both the culprits, not our guests, in that in our wine-soaked clean ups were actually throwing a fork or spoon away here and there.  So I finally bought stainless and when we do use the silver (every month or two), we get up in the morning and count it!  But I've replaced many pieces through Replacements, for both broken plates and lost forks, or supplementing what we have with a new place setting.  And that goes for both the good silver and china, but also our everyday stuff.

I also (before on-line) kept the "updates" they sent me on what is available in my patterns for insurance purposes.  In case of fire or theft, they'd come in handy.


----------



## Claire (May 30, 2011)

Another thing I love is vegetable/fruit majolica ware.  It started when my mother found this huge cabbage leaf platter.  I carried it from post to post, and then started picking up a piece here and there.  Some cheap imitations, but some the Portuguese stuff I love.  I even bought a piece in Macau when it was still a Portuguese colony.  Then one day I was at a group picnic, and commented on a piece someone had brought.  I just mentioned that I thought it was a good piece actually made in Portugal, and the woman who'd brought an appetizer on it simply said, Heck, it means more to you than it does to me, and _gave it to me._  I hardly knew the woman.  I'm not saying it's extravagantly expensive, but to just give it to me?  I declined, at first, but it was apparent she really didn't like it, so it's on my shelf now!


----------

